# HTS A/V Receiver Review feedback/suggestion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Shacksters,

Some of you have expressed a desire for more thorough discussion of the various different room correction offerings in AV receiver reviews in general (see here). We're listening. In fact, I'd love to hear any and all feedback regarding our AV receiver reviews here at HTS, as well as requests or suggestions for future reviews (any topics - not just room correction). We value your opinion since you're the reason we do these reviews. I can't make any promises, but don't hesitate to throw some ideas out there.


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Onkyo Announces Two New AVRs (TX-NR535 and TX-NR636), Featuring Proprietary Room Correction Software and HDMI 2.0*



Peter Loeser said:


> Out of curiosity, where do you guys generally turn for A/V gear reviews? A specific site? (I see secrets of home theater and hifi and stereophile mentioned) Google? Other?
> 
> Could you expand on "technical evaluation?" What specifically would you like to see the reviewer discuss when it comes to room correction? How it works, how to set it up, what each function does, before/after comparisons? Are you more interested in measurement data or subjective discussion? Are you looking for a definitive "[room correction program 'x'] is better than [room correction 'y']" type of conclusion?
> 
> We hope to bring you lots more AV receiver reviews here at HTS this year and value the feedback provided by our members. After all, the reviews are for you!


My sources for audio and/or video equipment reviews are Sound and Vision, Stereophile, What Hifi?, Hifi World, AudioXpress, The Audiophile Voice, and Widescreen Review in print and Secrets of Home Theater and Hifi, Audioholics, Audio Asylum and Home Theater Shack on-line. Occasionally I visit a few other foreign audio websites for more the more esoteric audio equipment.

The topics necessary for a good review of an AVR would address:
- Features and general layout
- Build quality including the chassis, power supply, circuit board layout, component quality, etc...
- Remote control function and layout
- Physical performance (mechanical or electrical noise, heat generated in operation, panel display issues,
etc...)
- Preamplifier and processing function for analog and digital stereo and multichannel inputs with particular 
emphasis on signal stability (speed of lock, unmuting clicks or noise) and the quality of signal processing
(e.g bass management, electronic room correction, etc...)
- Power amplifier performance with evaluation using a reasonable variety of loudspeakers
- Video performance
- Tuner and internet sources
- Any features or functions not evaluated

Reviews are most helpful when any faults are thoroughly described. What may seem to be a minor issue for the reviewer may be of far greater significance to another listener. Listening impressions and comparison to competing designs can be addressed. Lastly, measurements of the digital decoder (stereo and multichannel), digital processing (e.g. electronic room correction, bass management), analog preamplifier, and output stage are very important and should include appropriate graphs whenever possible.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great suggestions rkeman. Reasonable expectations for sure. Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Anything in bench testing to let us know what the true output capabilities of the receiver amplifiers are when all channels are driven into a 4ohm load. And if possible, some distortion figures while under a 25%, 50%. 75% and 100% load.

Our last receiver was a wonderful receiver (Marantz SR5007) but when all channels were driven into a load, you could hear the speakers fade into the background. That is not the case with the replacement receiver, a Denon AVR4520CI. Now that receiver has an amplifier that during demanding loads, can keep up with the action sound track.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The equipment to do maximum output on amp testing cost about $24,000. I have been looking for a used one for over a year now and nothing has come up. If we were a full blown review facility, I might could see spending that kind of money, but as a "discussion forum" first, it is hard to justify it.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> The equipment to do maximum output on amp testing cost about $24,000. I have been looking for a used one for over a year now and nothing has come up. If we were a full blown review facility, I might could see spending that kind of money, but as a "discussion forum" first, it is hard to justify it.


As a retired business owner, how well I understand. And yes, for all you guys do, we appreciate all of it.

(New, I would have guessed a max of $2,500.00 USD.)

I guess I whiffed that ball.

...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm, didn't know it was quite that steep either. That's more than I spent on my car...


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Just from curosity what machine /machines have you been looking for?


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> Just from curosity what machine /machines have you been looking for?


I was just going to ask this same question :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is only one that I have found...

Audio Precision


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's to hoping you buy a winning lottery ticket that after taxes, leaves you with enough to buy this marvel.

(maybe they'll donate a refurbished unit, or give you a killer price for being mentioned in your reviews)

(maybe you can throw in a no charge, two year advertising flag on this site for a donated refurbished unit)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that is pricey!!!

If you were able to obtain it, we would be able to give out good, old fashion'd, honest reviews without all the clutter.

Might be nice to see a HTS logo on a Denon or Onkyo (seal of approval). Might even lead into a HTS Special Edition AVR. One without all the bells & whistles. Just pure preformance. Who knows, it might even pay for itself after 20 years!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Might even lead into a HTS Special Edition AVR. One without all the bells & whistles. Just pure preformance.


That's all we were wanting, an amplifier that was worthy of it's name and XT32 w/SubEQ HT. Other than switching, the remote control and D-Link for jitter free performance, we don't use anything else.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, top of the line Audessey, HDMI switching, pre-outs for as external amp & on board Wi-Fi. That would fill all my needs. Looking at the back of AVR's....just rediculous, and we are paying for it!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Agreed, Wi-Fi would be a nice touch.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pasting my comments from the other thread:

_I hope you guys can get an Anthem MRX receiver in to test the ARC room correction system. I'd be interested in how it compares to MultEQ XT32 and some form of Dirac (the new Emotiva pre-pro if it ever shows up perhaps). Objective measurement is interesting, but I'm more interested in subjective impressions and it would be cool to have an example of each of the three room correction schemes compared in the same room with the same gear at the same time (both back-to-back and living with each for a handful of days)._

To expand on that, I am most interested in how a unit sounds. I'm not even interested in features until I know how it sounds and whether it is glitch-free. Most of the features on AVRs are duplicated by some other unit likely already in your system anyway.

So yeah, since IMO the sound of a quality AVR is most influenced by its room correction system (or other appropriate manual tuning), I'm hoping that a comparison between the best algorithms out there can be performed. It would be most interesting and helpful. I know the room correction system can't be divorced from the AVR which introduces uncontrolled variables. Still, it would be interesting.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Another question would be how well it can handle a low impedance speaker load for multiple channels? I have been communicating with one manufacturer who does not recommend that their receiver, which only has a 8 ohm published rating, be used with a speaker with an 8 ohm rating but has a low frequency impedance dip that is below three ohms, despite multiple users saying it should be no problem.


----------



## rkeman (Jan 24, 2014)

The Audio Precision is probably the best solution for evaluation of electronic components, particularly in regard to noise and distortion performance. Power output measurements can also be evaluated with the PowerCube and one might be available used from Peter Aczel of _The Audio Critic_ fame. He is probably in his eighties and really hasn't published much of late. Personally, I've used an electronic oscilloscope to identify amplifier output at clipping and all that requires is enough load resistors and a bit of patience.


----------

